# Frage zur BuffedShow



## EvilDivel (17. August 2015)

Huhu Buffed,

 

hab mal ne Frage zur BuffedShow. Es gab ja jetzt seit der Ausgabe 457 keine neue Show mehr, ich konnte dazu leider nichts bei euch finden.

Habt ihr derzeit wenig Zeit für die Show oder hat das einen anderen Grund?

 

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort

 

Evil


----------



## Xeroxan (21. August 2015)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Irgendwie hab ich auch nichts dazu gelesen, dass es keine mehr gibt.

Ein Update wäre super


----------



## Zuhlina (26. August 2015)

Ich fänd es auch interessant zu wissen


----------



## Kiova (28. August 2015)

Vielleicht war die Resonanz nicht mehr groß genug. Auch wenn das Forum mit dem neuen Design faktisch gekillt wurde, scheint es nicht weiter aufgefallen zu sein, bei drei Beiträgen in zwei Wochen.


----------



## Lemura (3. September 2015)

Was wird als nächstes still und heimlich eingestellt?

 

SB? Buffed-Cast? Buffed als ganzes?

 

Fragen über Fragen...auf die man keine Antwort bekommt.


----------



## Aeneass (13. September 2015)

Eine kleine Info dazu wäre echt super, da mir die Sendung durchaus fehlt.


----------



## Orkato (14. September 2015)

Das seit einen Monat auch keiner darauf reagiert trotz etwa 700 Views macht mir doch etwas sorgen....


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2015)

Hallo,
 
wir haben dazu hier ein Statement abgegeben:
 
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/208689-in-eigener-sache-wo-ist-eigentlich-die-buffedshow/
 
Gruß


----------

